# New dog kennel now need grooming table



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Built a new dog kennel for our three labs it is 4 kennels 4'x8' . The wife wants to use the fourth for grooming wondering if any one has any ideas on a grooming table . The concrete floor has drainage so wet is no problem and there is electricity just not sure what size and configuration any input would be helpful .


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Very nice kennel you got there!


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

A friend of mine built a table about waist high with steps on one side to the ground. Mounted a galvanized water trough on it with a industrial kitchen faucet in the center and drain on one end. It is perfect for walking the dog up into it and bathing without having to bend over. I'll try to find a picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

dogs don't like to slip esp. when up in the air , it makes them want to jump off, might put some AstroTurf type finish on it or at least get it rough bedlinered

1 1/2" sq. tube or 2" angle iron frame, deck it with wilsonart or that fake wood decking.

i worked for a vet as a young man and have raised many hunting dogs


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

Here is the table I was talking about. Not sure if this is quite what you are wanting or not.


----------

